# King of the Cage: Encore



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Friday June 19, 2009
Soaring Eagle Casino
Mt. Pleasant, MI

Chad Herrick vs. Tony Lopez
Brad Burrick vs. Brandon Hunt
Tony Hervey vs. Lazar Stojadinovic

Lagman, Jury, Popofski, Carey, Freeman, Sinot, Hunt, Fish, Solinas, Ford, Berquist, Carter, Gross, Smiurgis​


----------

